
ID3 a D3.js IDE - eveafeline
https://github.com/C-JSN/D3-ID3
======
eveafeline
iD3 is an open-source, cross-platform desktop application geared to simplify
data visualization with D3 for non-JavaScript and JavaScript data scientists
and analysts. With our integrated Python based data management system and
custom generated attribute controls, iD3 supports the full process from
importing your data to exporting your final presentation.

Visit our website also at [http://d3-id3.com/](http://d3-id3.com/)

